# FAO - saraendepity + Blob



## purpledahlia

Guys thank you so much for your preasents to Ava... here she is putting them both to good use! :yipee: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







030.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 26









031.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Love that nappy!


----------



## purpledahlia

Me too! Its from sarah (Blob) Its All In One, Next we gonna use a Snap In so will see which i like better!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I only have snaps in ittis and I find them really good. No issues so far and fit nicely :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

aww bless her :cloud9: we have that one in a snap in, so cute!!


----------



## purpledahlia

I think the only difference would be drying ?? no idea, theyre so soft :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I dunno, I didn't check... I put the snap in bits near the radiator to dry last night (about 10pm) and they were dry by 5am this morning. No idea if it took less time... but it's not a problem if you organise yourself and have a good stash.


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah i washed 3 itti snap in ones and this all in one and they were all dry pretty much this AM, the snap in ones were a tad wet but on the radiator for 10 mins sorted that out!


----------



## Monkeh

Omg how cute is she! :cloud9:


----------



## twiggy56

aww claire! She is sooooooo cute!!

eeee! she looks so stylish! Hope you're gettin on alright hun...:flower: x x


----------



## purpledahlia

you not popped yet laura?? get her out!! :D

ava loves the cloth, shes in the yellow itti now... i need more!!


----------



## twiggy56

I wish i had! I want her to vacate now! (so i can get her nappies on her! lol)

I blame sarah, she's turned us into cloth addicts...i already have 6 itti's, 3 mini la la's, 2 flips, a cushie tushie, BB and issy bear!! :dohh:

i need my baby to put them on damit!! :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Where are people getting these mini lalas from? A british store/site? They look lush!


----------



## thelilbump

Cheeks and cherries


----------



## Blob

Awww she looks so cuuute :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Clare just asked to get you a rasberry truffle BB :haha: So we shall see if she can do it for me...

Laura i SO want them to hurry up and come now :hissy:


----------



## purpledahlia

yup cheeks and cherries, 

Laura - am in love with the itti's best so far, (but its only ones ive tried!)but i cant wait to try the 2 mini lala's and 2 flips, also have one bumgenious and a fuzzi and a BB on the way! It is DEF sarahs fault! :D


----------



## purpledahlia

oooh yey!! hope she can add it on..


----------



## Love Bunny

My bub is too small for her minilala's :'( !!!! I got 5 damnit and her legs are too skinny !! Same with BB onesize too ! GRRR!


----------



## purpledahlia

shes still tiny tho.. and your FF arent you? they chub up fast these FF babies!


----------



## Blob

See i wondered if you would have the rasberry one... Laura and i have just got it also :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

No i dont have any i just got one from here in buy swap and sell the other day its one of the old style ones.. i cant remember what one :rofl: pink spots maybe?


----------



## Love Bunny

Oh my god tell me about it! She's a right chunk now! Its all in her cheeks though! She's like a hamster! x


----------



## purpledahlia

Blob said:


> See i wondered if you would have the rasberry one... Laura and i have just got it also :rofl:

i might be really really sad and say lets take a photo with all 3 girlies wearing the same nappy.... hit me please.!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blob

OMG noooo that would be soooo cute :cloud9: Just got to get Twiglet to move her little butt and get here...


----------



## purpledahlia

oooh they can lie in a row biggest to smallest!! :D

How sad am i


----------



## saraendepity

OMG so so so cute...so pleased they fit her lil legs:) 

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

Theyre a bit big on width but they are great! and warm! :D


----------



## Blob

Awwww it iwll be soooo sweet :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

Sarah did u get the order through today?! Im so impatient...lol. I just need to get my hands on all that fluff!! :wacko:

claire- im most excited about my itti's! I love love _*love*_ the minky outer...plus they seem to be a really good fit on little babies (well the small size). I told sarah last night that i have started to dream about my nappies...

shes created a monster... :rofl:

p.s. im LOVING the idea of all 3 girls in their rasp truffle BB's in a row....urgh twiglet need to move her lil butt *now*!!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: 

I just seem to have no money soon as i get any its GONE on nappies... people think im mad... :D

I am gonna get some medium itti's soon, dont wanna overstock on small shes getting big! 

im a bit scared about when i get a poopy nappy....


----------



## Blob

Am just waiting for her to send the paypal bit to me....:hissy: But she just said that its all ready to be sent tomorrow...but if i dont see you till friday then they will DEF be here!!!!


----------



## Blob

Poo nappies arent that bad once you're used to them :lol: 
The mediums are better i think as they are still meant to be for Tabs weight :thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

ah right, well if the order is ready to go thats grand...just need to wait for that txt from you to say the motherload of all fluff has arrived on your doorstep!! Hope robin's out when it arrives, he might have a heart-attack thinking its all yours!! :rofl:

Iv got the 3 small itti's and the 3 mediums....its guna frustrate me not being able to use the mediums for ages :dohh:

I hope i have my car back by friday...i could even meet u at my mums?


----------



## purpledahlia

you never know tho.. your baby could be bigger or a fast weight gainer so you might be in mediums soonish.. 

I just ordered an ivory medium itti! 

I had found a website doing 3 ittis for £33 and now i cant find it! ggrrrr


----------



## twiggy56

cheeks and cherries claire....

its 3 for £33! :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

ooohhh yeeeeaaahhhh!! Baby brain! :rofl:


----------



## Blob

See now i would have been able to get you those too clare on the same order...could POSS email her to add them on...my number is getting mental :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

would it be worth it? would it work out cheaper than £33 for 3 ? if so then yess! she will love you,


----------



## purpledahlia

PS - you spelt my name wrong :growlmad:













:rofl:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I'm sorry...where...its so bad cos i took your spelling from how robin spelt it but then my dads OH spells hers in a diff way :cry:

Well she just sent the thing through so i cant really...you prob would have got like £10 off in total with the BB...but never mind.


----------



## twiggy56

oh...just seen ur above post. Shes prob thinking we're mad....and hates us for changing order so many times lol


----------



## Blob

Aaah wait just noticed yea thats how other clare/claire does it :blush: I normally spell it right dont you be such a bully :lol:


----------



## Blob

Urgh LARUA!!! She just sent ANOTHER invoice through so i really cant :cry:

We shall do another mahoosive order soon ok :dohh:


----------



## twiggy56

:tease: sarah's got _double_ baby brain....


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl:

yeah thats cool i might just wait to see if the bank acc is gonna let me order anymore this week or not.. i might do the 3 for £33, or ill wait and can do a big order. 

Do you mean other 'clare' from babygroup? or someone else? and do u mean robin spells my name wrong? ill kick his butt! :rofl:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: its this sodding computer :hissy: am going mad... plus it wont let me use my card for some reson GRRRRR


----------



## Blob

No he doesnt he spelt it right, was just this once i spelt it without an ' i ' :blush:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: ... ok i'll let you off.. hahah!


----------



## twiggy56

Ha! sarah il get jamie to de-bug it for you....cant have your online shopping abilities disabled!!! :rofl:

I say we do another big order all 3 of us together so we get the 20% as i need to see what size twiglet is when shes born and get more depending on that. Im definitely wanting more BB's, no doubt ittis, boosters etc. So between the 3 of us if we do over £200 then we'l get the 20%!! :thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

Ha! sarah il get jamie to de-bug it for you....cant have your online shopping abilities disabled!!! :rofl:

I say we do another big order all 3 of us together so we get the 20% as i need to see what size twiglet is when shes born and get more depending on that. Im definitely wanting more BB's, no doubt ittis, boosters etc. So between the 3 of us if we do over £200 then we'l get the 20%!! :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

i dont have extra boosters? do i need them?


----------



## twiggy56

well iv got one extra booster set for my itti's but its a medium?

so iv not got any spares for the 3 smalls? 

Think if Ava only wets through the booster in her itti u can just take it out and re-use the shell....so its kind of easier if you're out and about to keep the shell (if u can) and take some spare boosters with u?

the snap-in bamboo mini-boosters are coming soon too i think....


----------



## twiggy56

gah, keeps double posting, stoopid lag!


----------



## Blob

No luv, i dont normally use them i poss would if i was using them for a long time but then i'd prob use a different nappy like my BG??

The payment is being a total nightmare :cry: it rejects every card i have...and i'm DEF not got too litle money :hissy: So Robin is having to do it all now...


----------



## Blob

Its maybe a good thing to have like 1 but i dont use them that often :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

Sarah u dafty, i could have done it on my account? Or even on jamie's paypal!!


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: I came on here to have a peek at the thread and got so confused with Twiglet and my username. 

Going back out again now. 

Ohh the BB you ordered PD is pink dalmation ;) it's just on another cycle to get the dye out of the insert and it'll be on its way! :) 

And what a good idea to order together in bulk! Clever ladies :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

yey! 

OK ill have a think about the boosters, see if i need it. Will def do the bulk order tho when the time comes.


----------



## twiggy56

Oh i didnt even realise! We'v called her twiglet since she was a bean coz of my username as twiggy! Ahh the confusion! 

Yep i think bulk is the way to go...especially when 20% discount is on offer!! :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

Tehe yep. Took me a while to click as well...I'm going to blame it on baby brain tehe!


----------



## thelilbump

wow you girls can gab :rofl:!!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: 

We're onto the fuzzi now.. i am liking this cloth malarky! stinky sposie for sleepy time tho, shes a heavy wetter and im not sure what nappy i should be using for nightitme!


----------



## Blob

Sodding computer putting out double posts :grr:


----------



## Blob

OMG Claire am going to be SOOOO jealous i have always wanted the pink dalmation one :hissy: :hissy:

Yea i only just moved over to cloth at night a few months ago..use BBs and BG at night and also the cushie tushies i find reaaalllly good!!


----------



## purpledahlia

i MIGHT let you have a shot... :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

sarah think of all the fluff you're going to have by baby no.4....:shock:

claire, we will be raiding sarah's stash by then! :happydance:

sarah- im well getting that Green Tea cushie next time, more itti's, more BB's (also want some of the older prints- zebra one espesh!), think i might invest in some BG aswell....do u remember ur very first BG we got at the babyshow last year?! 

Little did we know at that point how the obsession would grow...!! :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

Im not sure i like the BG, gonna try it 2m, i like the older print BB's too i want some of them!


----------



## twiggy56

Everyone raves about the BG V 3.0's but im just sooo in love with the minky outers...

think the BG are really good 'practical' nappies, but im a sucker for pretty patterns and fabrics!!

Im thinking itt's are guna be the favs, but its soo tempting to buy loads coz they're sized :wacko:


----------



## purpledahlia

well ill try the BG first thing, i got my first poopy one earlier, wasnt so bad, but i wanna wash those 3 first thing but cant jusfify putting the machine on for 3 or 4 nappies!


----------



## Blob

See you just need more nappies Claire :rofl:

Laura i CANNOT wiat for baby show again this year...bet there will be more flips there and stuff...i just wish more nappy people went to them :cry: See if cheeks and cherries went i think i'd need a bank loan :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

whens babyshow? im coming!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Think its May??


----------



## purpledahlia

ok, thats enough time to save, ill have a 5 month old who will no doubt want toys!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: yea it was so much fun we hardly could carry it all back to the car was hilarious!! Will def be taking my car i think...but i HATE driving to Galsgow :cry:


----------



## purpledahlia

we will need 2 cars if theres 3 of us and 3 babies. just means 2 boots to fill! :D


----------



## twiggy56

Babyshow in May?!

Im *SO* there. Im going to start saving especially so i have a big lump sum to spend!!! :happydance:

Aww will be 3 of us and 3 babies, how mad is that?! Well sarah will also be preggers too so 4 babies really...! Good lord, 3 prams, 3 carseats, 3 mummies and ALOT of shopping!!

Sarah iv still got pics from tabs at last years one, she looks so small! Do u remember us trying to take the snail rocker home?! LOL. 

Do u think we could get c&c to come and do a stall just for us?! They'd make a mint!! :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

they really would, should suggest it to Alix!


----------



## twiggy56

She should be game....i mean sarah is single handedly her biggest customer :rofl:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: No doubt but they prob couldnt since they are miiilllleeesss away :cry: But OMFG i wish she would....

If we have to the car does take 7 but then we dont have enough room for shopping really :haha:

Laura i have spoken to you loads about the baby show :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

Good cos i dont actually HAVE a car ?? :rofl:


----------

